# Heritage vs. Capita BSOD vs. Arbor Element CX



## darkmoone (Feb 15, 2012)

All right. I've been reading a ton on these forums and elsewhere. I am looking to get myself a board and would love any feedback/input the forum members here have. What I would like to keep in mind is I want a board I'll be excited about 2-3 years down the road when I've got more skill, even if that means it takes some getting used to and is not as comfortable in the shorter term. Ideally I would demo them all, but 1. There aren't local shops that have demos for all of these and 2. I'd love feedback on boards that may not feel ideal now but I can grow into.

About myself:
This is my 1st year snowboarding. Have been skiing for around 20 years and decided to give it a try since my son's doing it and have been hooked . I've been up maybe 4-5 times so far this season so I'm boarding blues fine and will likely be going down blacks by end of season.

Ride style - I'm more of a freeride all-mountain boarder. Groomers, Powder (when its here), some off-piste eventually. I have fun with jumps and such but so far not doing a ton of tricks. May try the part one day but not a top priority of mine. Directional twin may be ideal, but I'm open to true twins or directionals as well.

Physical - I'm 6', 195lbs, with size 10 feet. (Already bought myself some Jackson BOA snowboard boots).

Location - Seattle Area. Mainly good old PNW heavy snow 

Boards I've Been Considering:


Never Summer Heritage - Snowwolf's reviews are fantastic. Seem's like it could be a great board. Quality seems super. Camber/Rocker/Camber setup seems like it has some good advantages and Snowwolf rides in this neck of the woods. I'm also curious around the Legacy/SL boards if they may be better suited. Tough call.
Capita Black Snowboard of Death - Great reviews across the board from what I've seen. The Rocker/Camber/Rocker seems like it may be more suited for my level, but again I want something I'll love in the long run. (That's not to say this setup could't be that)
Arbor Element CX - I actually demo'd this board and really liked it. I also demo'd the Rossignol Angus and preferred the Arbor. Only boards to compare with though are the cheap rental Burtons.

If you have one of these boards I'd love your input/feedback based on what I stated above.

I'd also be interested in other suggestions I am maybe not considering. Next time I'm up I'll likely be demo'ing a LibTech TRS so I may throw that into the mix too.

Regards,
Darkmoone


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

If you're in the PNW, I'd go with the Element RX as opposed to the traditional camber. 

I also think the SL would be a better match for a beginner than the Heritage. You'll have a lot more fun as it's more playful. 

The TRS is also a great board for PNW conditions, I'd also check out the Ride Berzerker.


----------



## darkmoone (Feb 15, 2012)

Wasatchman,

Thanks for the input. I'll have to see if I can try the Arbor RX (was wondering about that), and maybe the Ride Berserker as well. Now I'm looking more forward to trying the TRS this weekend  too


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Just rode the TRS today. Solid board, but came away disappointed. Pretty squirely. I keep trying to find a better board than the T Rice, and continue to fall short.

Nobody on here will tell you what you want. You need to demo. For instance, do you like a loose feel, or stable flat basing. Do you want extra edge tech, or do you prefer boards that arent grippy. Do You like camber between the bindings, rocker, or have you considered flat like K2 likes to utilize. How damp do you want your board? How important is torsional flex?

Go demo. Try different profiles, try different edge tech. Nobody can tell you what your riding style will be.

For first year riders, I always generically suggest Never Summer. Super damp, super stable, very good edge tech. Will get you comfortably through the chop in the afternoon, plow everything, super stable for combo profiles, and are built like tanks. 

Off the little info I have, try and SL. Gives you room to grow freestyle wise, can bomb a hill, and plow through chop and crud better than most.


----------



## hawaiinboarder (Mar 4, 2011)

I have an arbor roundhouse. Basically same board just the wide. I live it, super stable and fast.


----------



## darkmoone (Feb 15, 2012)

Nolefan,

Thanks for the reply. I do understand feedback here won't replace demo'ing a board. I'd love to demo them all but unfortunately can't.

I've had a friend mention the flat profile from K2. Perhaps I'll try that as well.

It's good to hear your comments around NS boards. Maybe that's a place to start. I'll try a few more this season and then make a decision. That said, I love hearing people's feedback so I appreciate that.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

One of my boards is a NS Heritage and what I can tell you is this: I love it a lot because it is very damp and stable but still light and more playful than some other sticks in that category. It also jumps absolutely fine, even though there are better boards for that, of course. The camber sections could be a bit tricky for a beginner but you seem more like an intermediate and after de-tuning the edges a bit you will love it. Quality is prime and the black top sheet looks good. It's one of the less ugly boards in NS's line-up. If you want a freeride board with some freestyle in it, I'd say go for it. If you want a freestyle board with some freeride in it, consider the SL. It's a bit more playful but also less damp.


----------



## darkmoone (Feb 15, 2012)

Basti,

Thanks for the feedback on the NS Heritage. I think I'm leaning that direction but now it would be between the Heritage or SL. Or perhaps I wait for the 2013 Cobra I saw Snowwolf start to cover.

I'll be trying either the TRS or T-Rice tomorrow. We got some snow recently so may go for the T-Rice. We'll see. 

Anyone with experience on the Capita BSOD? I see a ton of good reviews on Evo.com but don't see much on these forums.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The BSOD is a great bombing board, but I think the RC'ed Heritage would be more versatile for you.

IMO, if you're going with a one board quiver, I'd consider going with the SL over the Heritage. The SL is Never Summer's do it all stick. Despite NS labeling the Heritage as a "big mountain freestyle" board, I still consider it to be a little more freeride biased. 

If you want to go everywhere and do it fairly well, it's hard to beat the SL. If you plan on being a little more freeride/powder oriented, go with the Heritage. That's just my two cents.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have to agree with NS being a great beginner board. Not just for beginners of course, but the dampness really helps you build confidence. I went from a stiff cambered Technine board right into the SL and my confidence to go fast jumped big time. I moved to a softer Evo this season and while less damp, it still handled speed surprisingly well. I started jumps on the SL and it was very stable on landings for me. I'm a novice there of course, and my jumps are speed bumps compared to everyone else but it instilled confidence.

After my Denver trip I found myself wanting to go faster and jump more so I picked up a Coda, just to see what the fuss about System is all about, but the never summer sticks still rank high in my opinion for damp, fit and finish, and build quality. That evo base took some pop shots and I didn't even find evidence of it after.

I think the SL would be a good board to start with. One thing I did was beveled the edge to 1/1, and detuned the tip tail, and slightly detuned the contact points on my last Evo (I've had two). made a subtle but noticeable difference. It was definitely hooky out of the box if you get lazy or sloppy.


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey Jdang, 

How does the Coda compare with the SL? Would you pick SL over it?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

JVee said:


> Hey Jdang,
> 
> How does the Coda compare with the SL? Would you pick SL over it?


Heh, I just came in yesterday. With my schedule the way it is, it may be a week or two before I get on it unfortunately. But I'll let you know


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> Heh, I just came in yesterday. With my schedule the way it is, it may be a week or two before I get on it unfortunately. But I'll let you know


At the moment the Evo is my "do it all" stick. I really enjoy how playful it is but I'm thinking it's time for a more stable board for high speed. I did a few runs over the weekend at 45+ MPH and the Evo is a little too much of a noddle when you really lay into high speed carves. 

Coming from the EVO, would you recommend the SL as a speed slayer? Or would you find it wiser to go to the Heritage since I already have an EVO? I know you don't have a heritage, but I'm curious if you think the SL will handle well enough at speed to be worth it?

Thanks in advance.

Edit: I ride an EVO in a 158. I'm thinking of, instead of the Heritage, doing the SL in a larger size. Extra sidecut but still a little more flexible of a board. Anyone have thoughts/comments?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> At the moment the Evo is my "do it all" stick. I really enjoy how playful it is but I'm thinking it's time for a more stable board for high speed. I did a few runs over the weekend at 45+ MPH and the Evo is a little too much of a noddle when you really lay into high speed carves.
> 
> Coming from the EVO, would you recommend the SL as a speed slayer? Or would you find it wiser to go to the Heritage since I already have an EVO? I know you don't have a heritage, but I'm curious if you think the SL will handle well enough at speed to be worth it?
> 
> ...


The SL is smoother ride, that's for sure, however, it still gets pushed around if going fast enough. If you are keeping the Evo, step up to the Heritage or something similar. That's just my opinion. The SL is noticeably more damp than the EVO, but if you're going to have a quiver of two, go all the way and cover both ends. The Evo and Sl aren't a bad quiver. The heritage would make a much better one IMO.


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> The SL is smoother ride, that's for sure, however, it still gets pushed around if going fast enough. If you are keeping the Evo, step up to the Heritage or something similar. That's just my opinion. The SL is noticeably more damp than the EVO, but if you're going to have a quiver of two, go all the way and cover both ends. The Evo and Sl aren't a bad quiver. The heritage would make a much better one IMO.


Or... just go all the way and get a Raptor!!!

Probably the 159...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> The BSOD is a great bombing board, but I think the RC'ed Heritage would be more versatile for you.


Haven't ridden the heritage but I get the impression it's a pretty burly board. Maybe not though. The BSOD is pretty damn respectable for bombing! Not necessarily a one board quiver but it's legit. Felt pretty lightweight, nice & poppy, and really good grip on the hardpack with the micro camber, but rocker-y enough in the nose & tail to give you that playful feel. Not a super stiff board, but definitely on the firmer side, damp enough to rip through the crud, too.

Plus, it has a skull on it.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The Heritage is a good all-mountain board for the rider more interested in freeriding. It's pretty stiff, but nothing like the old cambered versions. My '09 Heritage is a plank. My '11 Heritage will be here tomorrow. 

I'll have a quiver then consisting of:

'10 NS Evo 158
'11 NS Heritage (RC) 160
'09 NS Heritage (camber) 162
'11 Capita Charlie Slasher 164
Elevation Movement (unknown year) 158 rock board

I may end up selling the '09 Heritage. We'll see.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> The Heritage is a good all-mountain board for the rider more interested in freeriding. It's pretty stiff, but nothing like the old cambered versions. My '09 Heritage is a plank. My '11 Heritage will be here tomorrow.
> 
> I'll have a quiver then consisting of:
> 
> ...


how much do you weight?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> The Heritage is a good all-mountain board for the rider more interested in freeriding. It's pretty stiff, but nothing like the old cambered versions. My '09 Heritage is a plank. My '11 Heritage will be here tomorrow.
> 
> I'll have a quiver then consisting of:
> 
> ...


Yes, what is your weight and height? 

I'm trying to decide if a 165 BSOD would be too long for me.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

5'11", 180


----------



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

If you're at SF you're going to be recommended the Heritage—if you go over to EL it'll be the BSOD. That being said—

The differences in the board aren't going to be noticed right now, the camber loading on the BSOD and Heritage won't feel too different at your level so it's a largely moot point, a difference you'll see though is the turn initiation on the NS is much easier being a more rockered less stiff board while the BSOD is mostly camber and stiffer. 

Going forward however, I've tried both and the difference is in the camber—the Heritage is more squirrely at speed due to the location of the rocker before the bindings and camber after whereas the BSOD is more stable under foot on hardpack/corduroy/while carving since the camber is between the feet. Subsequently, the more pronounced camber, as well as its location, on the BSOD makes it also a better feeling carving board than the Heritage.

A few other differences is the warranty 3yr for the NS, 2yr for the capita. The BSOD is also lighter, the textured base on the NS is a bit more durable and the BSOD is a bit narrower excluding the "death grip."

For reference I used the Heritage 158 and BSOD 159 in varying conditions groomed snow and powder in BC for three days a piece.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> 5'11", 180


Thanks. Looks like I can go for 165 or to be a little more nimble a 162. 

195 5'8"


----------



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Thanks. Looks like I can go for 165 or to be a little more nimble a 162.
> 
> 195 5'8"


I am 15 lbs lighter than you and I ride a 159, you should be good on a 162.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

2813308004 said:


> If you're at SF you're going to be recommended the Heritage—if you go over to EL it'll be the BSOD. That being said—."


Why is this? Forum ownership or??!?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

2813308004 said:


> If you're at SF you're going to be recommended the Heritage—if you go over to EL it'll be the BSOD. That being said—
> 
> The differences in the board aren't going to be noticed right now, the camber loading on the BSOD and Heritage won't feel too different at your level so it's a largely moot point, a difference you'll see though is the turn initiation on the NS is much easier being a more rockered less stiff board while the BSOD is mostly camber and stiffer.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing your experience on this. This is just what I was looking for. For me, it's a clear simple easy decision based on your info. The BSOD is the board for me. 

Thanks again.


----------



## darkmoone (Feb 15, 2012)

2813308004 said:


> If you're at SF you're going to be recommended the Heritage—if you go over to EL it'll be the BSOD. That being said—
> 
> The differences in the board aren't going to be noticed right now, the camber loading on the BSOD and Heritage won't feel too different at your level so it's a largely moot point, a difference you'll see though is the turn initiation on the NS is much easier being a more rockered less stiff board while the BSOD is mostly camber and stiffer.
> 
> ...


First off, thanks for the post. Second, what is EL? (I'm guessing another forum but can't determine the name).

I'm hoping to be able to demo a NS Heritage in a couple weeks. Demo's a Libtech TRS a couple weeks ago and it felt a bit squirelly like one of the posters mentioned. It looks like I may find a place to demo the BSOD as well. Best situation is I get to demo both. If not, I'll have a tough choice to make


----------



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

darkmoone said:


> First off, thanks for the post. Second, what is EL? (I'm guessing another forum but can't determine the name).
> 
> I'm hoping to be able to demo a NS Heritage in a couple weeks. Demo's a Libtech TRS a couple weeks ago and it felt a bit squirelly like one of the posters mentioned. It looks like I may find a place to demo the BSOD as well. Best situation is I get to demo both. If not, I'll have a tough choice to make


I didn't reread my post—for the NS Heritage, I meant camber after the bindings and rocker between the feet, that's why the board is a bit more sketchy at speed.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

EL = Easy Loungin. They love all things Burton, and C3 (capita, union).


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've had a couple Heritages, and an older Element, basically the CX. I think the RX version would be a better comparo to these other two. The Capita BSOD has always intrigued me...I'll have to try/get one eventually.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> EL = Easy Loungin. They love all things Burton


how much time do you spend there?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

idshred said:


> how much time do you spend there?


A lot. Until I found out how much it sucked.

JK, I still spend time there. Not as much here. Here it is a Never Summer love fest. They can't stand NS over there. They hate Flows (check out how they ripped into Wiredsport even though WS was pretty cool about it all).

It is what it is.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I've found that when message boards are always pushing one thing or the other there's behind the scenes incentives or motives. Kind of sucks for guys like me who just want some unbiased advice. It is what is though.. knowing about it solves the problem. I always frequent more than one forum when I get into a hobby.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> I've found that when message boards are always pushing one thing or the other there's behind the scenes incentives or motives. Kind of sucks for guys like me who just want some unbiased advice. It is what is though.. knowing about it solves the problem. I always frequent more than one forum when I get into a hobby.


Its hype, but not always undeserved.

NS makes great boards, good customer service, good warranty, very good build quality. Whether you find a board that is right for you is different.

Arbor is the same, although maybe not as bullet proof (my topsheet is fine even after banging my coda up, but boy is that base soft!)

It's not incentive or motive, its mob or crowd mentality. You can always sort out the wheat from the chaff if you read enough


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> A lot. Until I found out how much it sucked.
> 
> JK, I still spend time there. Not as much here. Here it is a Never Summer love fest. They can't stand NS over there. They hate Flows (check out how they ripped into Wiredsport even though WS was pretty cool about it all).
> 
> It is what it is.


ya I was rather bummed about how wired sport got treated. I don't like flows but I am reasonable enough to appreciate that others do. True about no love for never summer... I kinda like it... when I come here I just feel like one of the sheep


----------



## jchaison (Nov 4, 2012)

darkmoone said:


> First off, thanks for the post. Second, what is EL? (I'm guessing another forum but can't determine the name).
> 
> I'm hoping to be able to demo a NS Heritage in a couple weeks. Demo's a Libtech TRS a couple weeks ago and it felt a bit squirelly like one of the posters mentioned. It looks like I may find a place to demo the BSOD as well. Best situation is I get to demo both. If not, I'll have a tough choice to make



Darkmoone...did you end up solving your quest for a new board? We have similar situations, although I'm more advanced (more years/days on the board but lacking your skiing background). 

I'm leaning Cobra over a Jones Mountain Twin and curious what you ended up with....


----------



## darkmoone (Feb 15, 2012)

jchaison said:


> Darkmoone...did you end up solving your quest for a new board? We have similar situations, although I'm more advanced (more years/days on the board but lacking your skiing background).
> 
> I'm leaning Cobra over a Jones Mountain Twin and curious what you ended up with....


Didn't solve it by the end of the season. I'll be looking at nailing down my board this season. Gives me a chance to try a few more.

If I did go Neversummer I would likely lean towards the Cobra over the Heritage. I'm hoping to get a chance to try them this season.

Capita BSOD is still in my sights.

Libtech has a new traditional camber board this year using C3 technology that I may try as well. I figured why not have fun for awhile on a few before I nail down a longer term solution.


----------



## jchaison (Nov 4, 2012)

Evo has last year's BSOD for $325 right now in the shop (and online). 

Also saw that new C3 profile on the Lib, but not sure it is worth it over a traditional camber. Was also looking at the Lib J. Lynn Phoenix and Lando Phoenix (comparable to the Gnu Billy Goat).

Where have you found to demo the NS boards? Baker?


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

darkmoone said:


> All right. I've been reading a ton on these forums and elsewhere. I am looking to get myself a board and would love any feedback/input the forum members here have. What I would like to keep in mind is I want a board I'll be excited about 2-3 years down the road when I've got more skill, even if that means it takes some getting used to and is not as comfortable in the shorter term. Ideally I would demo them all, but 1. There aren't local shops that have demos for all of these and 2. I'd love feedback on boards that may not feel ideal now but I can grow into.
> 
> About myself:
> This is my 1st year snowboarding. Have been skiing for around 20 years and decided to give it a try since my son's doing it and have been hooked . I've been up maybe 4-5 times so far this season so I'm boarding blues fine and will likely be going down blacks by end of season.
> ...


Hello ! I have been snowboarding for 17 winters 80 to100 days every winter riding so many boards , Black snowboard of death ( capita ) 159 for you , will be fun ride and hold the pow and speed , and the flex is fun with in serious stability of speed runs , and the rocker-camber-rocker is the way to go , by now is good for you to ride direcctional flex and shape board so you can dominate the carving powder lines , after some years here jumpin to the twin like or true twins ... for freestyle park ( all mountain park board is what you need now , Not park- all mountain board )  see you out there ...you area is packed with powder snow ! you can fix the stance on your 159 thats it ! it willmake the job ... back all the stance use 56 / 57 cm/ pow, and up till 58 or 59cm stance in to the park , for stability on the trycks and 180's . 18 front and -9 in the back will cover all aroud style .


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

Lib tech c3 is not so good in powder like the btx c2 , the pivot in the middle and the control btw the feet is another feeling ... this is about taste ! where do you want the control ???is the question ..? Jamie lynn is a good board ! Check a set up with the Union Bindings atlas ! i will High reCapita Bsod and lib techs with the Atlas Union bindings ...


----------

